# Pigeon or pidgeon?



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

An old story but interesting- it make me very happy that the passenger pigeons extinction is recognised and remembered 
http://www.yorkblog.com/yorktownsquare/2007/10/is_that_pidgeon_or_pigeon_hill.php


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I believe it is PIGEON, now I have to look up in the dictionary what the pidgeon means...2 words sounds the same but means different...Good to know about it...

This is what I see in that article:

An early source for the use of Pidgeon is Gibson's history of York County (1886), which states unequivocally: "Pidgeon Hills were named after Joseph Pidgeon, an English surveyor from Philadelphia County, who assisted in laying off the first townships in York County."


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

It was the photo I thought was cool but yeah it is definatly PIGEON! 
Could you see the photo of the monument Pegasus?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Yes I can...*

I actually have to maximize the page, so I can see better how the image looks like...Pigeon on a tree branch...

Here is the link that I think whats on the plaques...

http://www.pbase.com/rcm1840/passenger_pigeon


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all!

"Pidgeon" is actually an old English spelling dating back to the 18th Century. We refer to "pigeon" in all other spellings when we talk about our hobby!

My pennys worth.

white flight ZA

"The upper crust are a lot of crumbs sticking together!"


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

White flight- the article is discussing an argument over the name of a valley, the valley is called pigeon valley, in the valley there is a monument to comemorate the passenger pigeon but a family used to live in the valley named "pidgeon" and the article discusses which pigeon the valley is named after.


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

*Pidgeon*

Sorry,

Was not aware of the detail! 

Anyhow for what its worth, "pigeon" is the word - I still encounter persons using the spelling or pronounciation - "pidgeon!"

white flight ZA


----------

